# Photoshop download?



## Vamplust (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm really desperate to start coloring my drawings (I can't afford crayons) could anyone post a link where I could download Photoshop for free please, and no zip files, my computer doesn't support that it's a cheap ass piece of crap. But please I'll do anything for it, furs who post the link get free pics from me for the rest of their lives, hell I'll give you a pic right now, my skills aren't worth selling anyway ^^


----------



## GraemeLion (Aug 27, 2009)

Photoshop may be purchased from Adobe.  It's not available in a free version.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, you have to buy it, but if you want something similar to it for free you could get GIMP.

http://www.gimp.org/

or you could try open Canvas, but I don't know the website for that one.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 27, 2009)

hahaha guys lets go pirate photoshop illegally AND ANNOUNCE IT ON A FUCKING PUBLIC FORUM!!!

Seriously, you dont deserve to draw if you contemplating STEALING a program to color.


----------

